# Photo Op



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Like the dry erase ideal, clever....could be combined with lots of stuff....we did an electric chair that guest could sit in to take pictures...unsuspecting guest got a shock through a palm sander mounted underneath with a remote triggering device hidden from view....could just have a chair though with a sign that says condemed and they could act like theyre getting a jolt...Another ideal is perhaps a police station mug shot...or maybe a lineup for group photos...a white background with height markings and a ficticious police station name, handcuffs...not really spooky, but fun....perhaps an iron styled cage with a corpse inside with chains and locks....entitle it with your "haunt/party name dungeon". Other devices of capital punishment...hangmans gallows with noose (be very careful with that one!) or gas chamber or even a guillotine!...possibilties are endless...found out with the chair that people really get into the role of the prop too and theyre always hits at parties!....check out our chair in either my album or this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/104855-interactive-torture.html ...hope this helps getting the ball rolling!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Great ideas CycloneJack! I saw your other thread and think your chair is great. AndiKay I have seen a backdrop for the lineup group photo Jack is talking about for $4 on a couple sites this year if you don't want to make it. I am inspired by both of you and will definately create some type of photo op at my party too. Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rikki did a really cool photo op for one of her parties:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/559250-post6.html

All you'd need would be a decent sized picture frame from goodwill, scene setters and a foam/plywood frame for the picture frame's false wall...


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

These are some really good ideas so far! I totally love the photo op from Rikki's party - I even already have the frame! =)


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

i love that photo op!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Last year we set up a coffin that the hubby built. Actually bolted it to the floor so that it wouldn't fall over (it was on a deck/enclosed porch area). The pic is of hubby in said coffin.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

That takes the cake MHooch - my absolute favorite, thanks for sharing!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

That's a great pic


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

We do a photo opp every year but ours is more of a drunk people friendly play set with a million props. 

First year was haunted mansion theme and I have no photos.  It was a gypsy divination/saence room. We draped fabrics all over the wall and nabbed some really cool posters.
















The rest was a scavenger hunt of items we already had around the house. Couldron, old spoons, cards, crystal ball, spiders, cobwebs, feather, old teacup w/ tealeaves, old books, viles and jars filled with "potions" and critters, dried sage, and old scrolls. 

The next year we did a vampires lair and I have been meaning to get photos up I have TONS. Coffin, stone walls, blood jars, cobwebs, spiders, old books, and a sign that read "out to lunch-- be back at dawn." 

Last year I did something similar to the first year but it didn't turn out that well, however people used our cemetery as a photo opp and there are TONS of photos in my album here. 

















This coming year is a twistedd fairy tales theme and we plan on doing a witches house possibly with a usable cage for our guests to climb in a la "Hanzel and Gretel."


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW these ar great ideas, I am a professional photographer and never even thought of setting up a scary prop area..LOL I was just going to use my plain black backdrop and capture everyone in their costumes. Great post! Gives me ideas- love the coffin and tombstone props


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

My Halloween Zombie Silhouette


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

Halloween Headless


----------

